# Weed not dying



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello

Looking for help with getting rid of a specific weed type in my lawn.

I believe it's the speedwell, please see the picture. I sprayed the orthos weed killer but I don't see any change, it's been two weeks and the weeds doesn't seem to be dying.

Any suggestions, how I can get rid of this weed?


----------



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@vvasireddy9 how did you spray the Ortho? If it doesn't stick to the leaves, it won't be effective. The hose end stuff is easy to use, but not as effective as a pump sprayer with a misting nozzle.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like mouse eared chickweed. Using a typical 3-way killer usually just causes it to wilt like it looks like its doing.

Try something with triclopyr in it like WeedBgon CCO, Clover Chickweed Oxalis killer.

Be prepared for a really slow kill.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks like mouse eared chickweed. Using a typical 3-way killer usually just causes it to wilt like it looks like its doing.

Try something with triclopyr in it like WeedBgon CCO, Clover Chickweed Oxalis killer.

Be prepared for a really slow kill.

BTW, speedwell does the same thing so it could very well be speedwell.


----------



## vvasireddy9 (Mar 27, 2021)

Appreciate the responses!!

@Spammage - I used a pump sprayer and spit sprayed the whole lawn where I saw weeds.

@****o1 - thanks for the suggestion, I will do another round with triclopyr


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

vvasireddy9 said:


> Appreciate the responses!!
> 
> @Spammage - I used a pump sprayer and spit sprayed the whole lawn where I saw weeds.
> 
> @****o1 - thanks for the suggestion, I will do another round with triclopyr


Don't put that in your mouth! (and yes, that's what she said...)

What @****o1 said should work, but if not, then I would get some Celsius.


----------

